# Dow Lake Report-Early April



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

*Dow Lake - *

Man this weather has been tough. The temperatures had dropped into the 20s for two nights in a row. And the wind has been howling for weeks. Temperatures up. Temperatures down. Front here. Front there. Wind out of the East, North, Northeast. What the heck!
It's been tough getting a limit of bass without either freezing your ass off, or getting blown all over the lake.

I got a limit yesterday at Dow Lake in Athens. Two of them were short fish. But under these conditions. I'm counting them!

*Report:*

Water stained to muddy throughout.
Surface temperatures around 52-degrees.
I caught 4-bass (two good ones!) on a Venom Lures Real Image bass jig tipped with the Venom Lure Better Beever. And I caught another smaller one on a Rapala X-Rap.
Active fish on this outing were not in the coves, flats, or shallow areas. My boat had to be setting in about 12ft. of water and the jig needed to be worked from three foot down to the slightly deeper water that was nearby. Most fish were caught within 20ft. of deeper water.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice reward for being brave!!! Great report!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job and nice bass! Dow Lake has some really nice bass in it! Been a few years since I've been down there. Sure wish it was a little closer! Lol! Congrats!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

the bass are eating like mad right now! Easy fishing! catching alot of 2 and 3 lbers and a few 4s. white shadow raps has been the ticket and a few jig fish also. but they have been on the rocks a lot more than wood. fishing mwcd lakes. it was a blast catching bass all day long sunday with two inches of snow on the ground. have not noticed the bass being lock jawed at all with these fronts.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

ostbucks98 said:


> Nice reward for being brave!!! Great report!!!


Thanks. This weather is pissin' me off big-time. It's hard to get out on the water when the wind is blowing 40MPH and having temperature changes of 40-degrees from one day to the next.
I had a guide trip appointment cancelled because of 30-degree temperatures and 16MPH winds. That sucks the most. Ha Ha.


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

JignPig Guide said:


> Thanks. This weather is pissin' me off big-time. It's hard to get out on the water when the wind is blowing 40MPH and having temperature changes of 40-degrees from one day to the next.
> I had a guide trip appointment cancelled because of 30-degree temperatures and 16MPH winds. That sucks the most. Ha Ha.


Nice report as per usual!


----------

